# Sticky  Helpful Links



## dgraham225

This is a thread for posting those helpful 4cycle Links. feel free to post them up!

http://www2.unstable.org:8080/tehcumseh/
(great site for those hard to find tecumseh manuals)
(thanks to snoman for finding this one!)

http://www.cometkartsales.com
(Great place for finding anything from engine parts to kart chassis parts and anything else you could possible think of)


----------



## JAG59

*Link doesn't work*

FYI, the link to the Tecumseh manual on the Unstablw server hasn't worked for at least a week. You can find the sme manual at http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf.


----------



## bugman

For downloadable parts explosions and owners manuals for old and new briggs go to www.briggsandstratton.com. all in pdf and they have all engines. hit the briggs and stratton link then your language. hit the link for downloading your manuals in the middle of the page. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrench

http://smallenginewarehouse.com/ProductList.asp?Category=Engine&Supplier=Kohler 
http://www.ytmag.com/index.htm


----------



## scrench

http://www.greenshoes.com/item.php/invId=57-001 kinda good too


----------



## bugman

here's some more helpful links to add for anyone looking for some types of manuals http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf , http://www.kohlerengines.com/ , tecumseh peerless trans >> http://www.cpdonline.com/691218.pdf , 2 cycle tecs http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf , tc series 2 cycles http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf , 4 cycle ohv's tecs. hope this helps.


----------



## bbnissan

hmmm..wonder where you got those from


----------



## bugman

yeah thx to you for most of them, wasn't that hard to find kohler's though, later i'll find a robin or linamar site when i get around to it but they aren't used much by homeowners though.


----------



## gear

The only other one that wasn't ripped from my site was:

Tecumseh Technician's Handbook -- 695244a : 4-Cycle Overhead Valve Engines

located at:

toprake.com 

where most of the others came from. Geez, I got logs too...

g


----------



## Barry

Very low prices on brand new engines: www.smallenginesuppliers.com


----------



## steider

go to www.mfgsupply.com they are the lowest price in parts and they have a free catolog.


----------



## kollinsb

*I like this site for parts...*

For engines and mowers...

www.m-and-d.com

The reason I like it is because you can search by part number from the parts list.


----------



## WCSE

http://www.milacalawn.com/parts.asp

This is a great one for looking at the IPL's for a lot of different manufacturers. Just click on the "Parts Lookup" link.


----------



## repair_guy

www.cutterschoice.com is a great site for chain saw & tree cutting accesseries.


----------



## bugman

thought this may be a little helpful in determining oil capacity for various briggs engines even down to the fource 4 cycle weeder engines, you must have a pdf viewer though. also the link to brigg's oil chart.



http://www.briggsandstratton.com/miscPDFs/oil_capacity_chart.pdf (oil capacity)

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?docid=64066 (oil chart)


----------



## bugman

kinda like searching the briggs site for more helpful stuff, some may not be able to find right off hand, neat page on valve servicing, mainly ohv. pdf on valve clearances, etc. http://faqs.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/faqs.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3441&p_created=1101860144


----------



## Gary Alford

*Briggs 16 hp compression release*

Thank you all for your replies as I am pretty shure the compression release or valve adj. is the key to my starter lock up problem.


----------



## mitchell

*Helpfull link*

I PUBLISH A bi-weekly newsletter on small engine trouble shooting, also have a trouble shooting guide that you can access free at the site.Everyone is welcome at http://news.smallenginetrblshtng.com


----------



## radiohead38

engine


----------



## radiohead38

I have a Deutz diesel Engine and I am looking for filters, would anyone out there be able to help in locating them, I need the inline fuel filter, the canister fuel filter, the oil filter, and the air filter. The engine is mounted on a Miller welder. I called Miller and they said they no longer carry these items. The welder is 4 years old. The engine is a 16.3 HP. Any suggestions would be a great help.


----------



## LMC

If any of you ever have problems locating part#s etc.. on antique engines like REO, clinton etc... check us out.

www.lawnmowercentral.net 

we have alot of guys who have manuals and such.


----------



## blackwell_316

this web site helps me out a lot http://www.milacalawn.com/home2.asp


----------



## dirtboyjohn

*Parts Lookup Directory*

lots and lots of links to parts diagrams and reference material at Parts Lookup Directory . Also a belts sizes, lengths reference and product safety recalls related to outdoor equipment


----------



## PaulChristenson

http://www.cpdonline.com/691218.pdf
Tecumseh/Peerless Motion Driveline Transmissions and Differentials

http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf
2 Cycle Engines

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head

http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf
TC Series 2 Cycle

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf
4 Cycle Overhead Valve


----------



## bugman

PaulChristenson said:


> http://www.cpdonline.com/691218.pdf
> Tecumseh/Peerless Motion Driveline Transmissions and Differentials
> 
> http://www.cpdonline.com/692508.pdf
> 2 Cycle Engines
> 
> http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
> 3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head
> 
> http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf
> TC Series 2 Cycle
> 
> http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf
> 4 Cycle Overhead Valve



ahh yes, this was already posted in the first page, but its a great thing to be repeated!


----------



## jerseyguy

*Expertvillage*

has a great free video seres on how to care for and repair lawn mowers. You can check it out here.


----------



## MHPS

dgraham225 said:


> This is a thread for posting those helpful 4cycle Links. feel free to post them up!
> 
> http://www2.unstable.org:8080/tehcumseh/
> (great site for those hard to find tecumseh manuals)
> (thanks to snoman for finding this one!)
> 
> http://www.cometkartsales.com
> (Great place for finding anything from engine parts to kart chassis parts and anything else you could possible think of)


Mile High Power Supply  Another great place to find engine, kart, and outdoor equipment products. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## hdman97

This is the thread i should have posted this. :freak: 
this site that has some repair manuals and other PDF files you can download.

www.mymowerparts.com/pdf


----------



## big ed

so what the hell happen to building something else with a lawnmower engine this 
subject has turned into a parts info car wreck sorry train wreck no plane crash and its still burning yee haa


----------



## bugman

big ed said:


> so what the hell happen to building something else with a lawnmower engine this
> subject has turned into a parts info car wreck sorry train wreck no plane crash and its still burning yee haa


This is the helpful links thread...... anything someone thinks may be helpful should be posted here..


----------



## MHPS

*Research Parts Page*

If you need help in finding part numbers for Briggs, Oregon Forestry and Oregon Replacement parts, and Murray take a look at our Research Parts Page at www.MHPSonline.com. It's free.


----------



## Petebre

bugman said:


> For downloadable parts explosions and owners manuals for old and new briggs go to www.briggsandstratton.com. all in pdf and they have all engines. hit the briggs and stratton link then your language. hit the link for downloading your manuals in the middle of the page. :thumbsup:


Don't work for me.


----------



## tommyj3

Pete this link will work for you

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=63683


----------



## Davetech

Here's one not listed yet. I just found it. 

Free downloads of illustrated exploded parts lists for Tecumseh in PDF format. I got the ones for my HH60 and TVM195 there, so I won't have to be begging numbers from you guys now :thumbsup: 

*http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/tmain.html*


Hope this helps someone.


----------



## escootz

*tec cross reference*

How about a craftsman to tecumseh cross reference online for free. any help? found 1 site but #'s jump from 143.4o to 143.60000 while i need info on #143.571022 tecumseh sideshaft. has 5/8" shaft so under 3HP? escootz


----------



## glenjudy

Are you only curious what the corresponding TEC model # is ?? because you can go to the http://www3.sears.com/ site and find out all you need to know as far parts go. they are all Tec part numbers. I use LandScapePower's site for cross reference, and, they only list 1 143.5nnnnn model, and it isn't yours.
The Tec model # not stamped on shroud ??
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## Lil Joe

I can't get the Tecumseh manual link to work.


----------



## glenjudy

What manual are you trying to download, there are several.
This is probably most common.
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head
(right click, save target as.....)


----------



## dj722000

Does anybody know where you can locate what the model number's meen for Briggs and Stratton? I had it once, what the numbers meen, but now I can't seem to find it anywheres. i.e. Model # 196432 breaks down to this----> 19 cubic inches, 6 basic engine design, 4 bearing style and what ever the rest meens. It's in chart form I just can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech

dj722000 said:


> Does anybody know where you can locate what the model number's meen for Briggs and Stratton? I had it once, what the numbers meen, but now I can't seem to find it anywheres. i.e. Model # 196432 breaks down to this----> 19 cubic inches, 6 basic engine design, 4 bearing style and what ever the rest meens. It's in chart form I just can't find it. Thanks.



Here is a link to the chart I think you are looking for, it describes what the numbers in the model designation mean.

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Numerical Designation System.pdf


----------



## dj722000

Yeppers, thats the one. Thanks. I use to have it but now can't seem to find it.


----------



## draper3397

*Looking for Manual*

does anybody have the pdf manual 695907 for Tecumseh carburator? I recently found a Toro h70 snowblower. I'm pretty sure there is hardware missing from the carburator and possibly the throttle linkage. I'm hoping this manual will cover carb repair and correct hardware mounting/settings. I have the Tech's handbook for 3-11 HP engines but it's hard trying to locate/isolate the areas for my specific model. I can get it to start and after a few minutes it will spool up to a fast idle. Sometimes it sounds too fast. Either way it will only run fast for a minute or 2 then back fire a few times and die. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Davidcross

Where can I find a repair manual for a B&S 9L902 0221 E1 and 123K02 0197 E1? Please guys help me.!!


----------



## Lawnmowertech

draper3397 said:


> does anybody have the pdf manual 695907 for Tecumseh carburator? I recently found a Toro h70 snowblower. I'm pretty sure there is hardware missing from the carburator and possibly the throttle linkage. I'm hoping this manual will cover carb repair and correct hardware mounting/settings. I have the Tech's handbook for 3-11 HP engines but it's hard trying to locate/isolate the areas for my specific model. I can get it to start and after a few minutes it will spool up to a fast idle. Sometimes it sounds too fast. Either way it will only run fast for a minute or 2 then back fire a few times and die. Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


sounds like a governor issue or a sticky valve


----------



## rmorettini

*Tecumseh*

Hello, I'm looking for info on Tecumseh small engine hm 80


----------



## Lawnmowertech

rmorettini said:


> Hello, I'm looking for info on Tecumseh small engine hm 80


what type of info ? 
thanks 
calvin


----------



## 2hawk

thanks


----------



## krzakx

Hi!
I have Craftsman Eager.1 lawnmower.
Model no. 917.372852 
Engine model no. Sears 143.955500
I have problem with engine it doesn't start.
I found owner's manual www .disruptit.com/manuals/L0705211.pdf
But I need Engine service manual,
Anyone can help me ?


----------



## 30yearTech

krzakx said:


> Hi!
> I have Craftsman Eager.1 lawnmower.
> Model no. 917.372852
> Engine model no. Sears 143.955500
> I have problem with engine it doesn't start.
> I found owner's manual www .disruptit.com/manuals/L0705211.pdf
> But I need Engine service manual,
> Anyone can help me ?


http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

this link is located earlier (post # 24) in this very thread


----------



## krzakx

30yearTech said:


> this link is located earlier (post # 24) in this very thread


Thanks for your respond.
So Sears 143.955500 is the same Tecumsh TVS120 ?

EDIT!
Yeap ! I checked it. 
Sears 143.955500 same Tecumseh TVS120-63920L
Thank you very much!


----------



## Falcro

*Savior*

:wave:


JAG59 said:


> FYI, the link to the Tecumseh manual on the Unstablw server hasn't worked for at least a week. You can find the sme manual at :wave:
> 
> Thank you for including this link ( which as a new user I am not allowed to show until I post this lol) I had been sercing for two hours then came across this post. I think I would still be looking if not for the forum users here.
> 
> TY TY TY TY etc
> Falcro
> 
> Noob but getting better every post


----------



## rscerny

*honda gcv160 on troy bilt*

Engine wont start. If I put gas in carb it starts for 30 seconds. Any idea?


----------



## lynx1959

Napa is a good source for filters if you find a sharp counterman.


----------



## junebug1701

Tecumseh/Craftsman engine number cross references:

http://sears.pammar.net/tcross.pdf

http://www.tradebit.com/usr/dealernation/pub/9003/34711553Index.pdf


----------



## pioneer 1074

This is a helpful site for parts for older chainsaws:
www.chainsawr.com


----------



## Lawnmowertech

Hank if its ok to put this here maybe if people know that will help alot 


But for older Homelite 
McCulloch Poulan Echo obsolete parts you can contact me via website on my signature I sell Service manuels they can be located on my site at this link 

http://www.cmsmallengines.net/cheap...rket-parts/shop-supplies/service-manuels.html

like i said if its ok for this to be here hank let me know 

calvin


----------



## mark1211

*Tecumseh repair manual for 10hp HM100 model needed*

I tried to use the hyper link to find the tecumseh manuals but it did not work. Anyone know wher I can find one? Need to get generator running for work in am. Engine starts but then backfires runs rough and dies. Been sitting for awhile prior to using. Drained float bowl, checked gas filters, checked plug, choke, etc...Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## 30yearTech

mark1211 said:


> I tried to use the hyper link to find the tecumseh manuals but it did not work. Anyone know wher I can find one? Need to get generator running for work in am. Engine starts but then backfires runs rough and dies. Been sitting for awhile prior to using. Drained float bowl, checked gas filters, checked plug, choke, etc...Any help would be appreciated!!!


I just tried the link or the Tecumseh Manual, and it worked fine for me.


----------



## paulywally

All the links in this thread seem to be down.


----------



## lawrencereddin

Great post. Definitely helps


----------



## sboricic

*Tecumseh Technician's Handbook - 4 Stroke - 3 to 11 HP L Head Engines*

Tecumseh Technician's Handbook - 4 Stroke - 3 to 11 HP L Head Engines

Covers: 

ECV100-120, H22-80, HH40-70, HHM80, HM70-100, HMSK70-110, HMXL70, HS40-50, HSK30-70, HSSK40-70, HT30-35, HXL35, LAV30-50, LEV80-120, TNT100-120, TVM125-220, TVXL170-220, TVS75-120, TVXL105-115, V40-80, VH40-70, V60-70, VM70-100

http://ebookbrowse.com/small-engine-repair-tecumseh-technician-s-manual-four-stroke-pdf-d420081505


----------



## usmcgrunt

Service manuals and parts lists for many manufactures equipment.

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/


----------

